# Java Memory



## Rolf10 (24. Jun 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei ein Memory Spiel zu programmieren.
Bis jetzt habe ich erst einmal die komplette aufstellung der Karten gemacht. Jede Karte(Bild) habe ich in ein Canvas eingefügt.

Die Bilder habe ich folgendermaßen erstellt(Vorder-und Rückseite):

```
public void paint()
 {
 	Graphics g;
 	g=cv.getGraphics();
 	img = getToolkit().getImage("1.jpg");	
 	g.drawImage(img,0,0,this);
 }
 public void paint2()
 {
 	Graphics g;
 	g=cv.getGraphics();
 	img2 = getToolkit().getImage("back.jpg");	
 	
 	g.drawImage(img2,0,0,this);
 }
```

So sieht der Code für eine Karte aus. Nun komme ich zu meinem problem ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Karten vergleichen soll, also wenn es 2 gleiche sind, dass sie gelöscht werden oder andernfalls wieder umgedreht. Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Redfrettchen (24. Jun 2006)

Hi,
hast du dir jetzt für jede Karte eine eigene Klasse geschrieben? oO
Du könntest eine Kartenklasse machen, die einen Schlüssel (String) zugewiesen bekommt. Dieser Schlüssel ist irgendwo in deinem Programm in einer HashMap an ein Bild gebunden. Beim Zeichnen greift die entsprechende Methode auf den Schlüssel im Kartenobjekt zurück und holt damit das Bild aus dem Cache. Zum Vergleich zweier Karten kannst du nun die Schlüssel der Kartenobjekte vergleichen.


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2006)

Ich programmiere noch nicht so langa Java, von daher ist diese ^^ lösung für mich eher nur schwer realisierbar. Also ich habe für jede Karte eine Methode erstellt. Gibt es vllt einen "einsteigerfreundlicheren" weg?


----------

